# like I said.....



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2019)

I have learned a lot about Taijiquan from Aikido

I sat there and watched my little Aikidoka's first, official, adult class and DANG!!!! there was a lot there that gave me insight into Taijiquan applications. They are not the same, but they can be darn similar. My Yang Shifu was always impressed by old Aikido videos of Morihei Ueshiba, frankly he was one of the few people that did impress him in the marital arts. Watching the Aikido class yesterday I can truly see why.

I was associating these things I saw yesterday with Yang, Wu and Sun. Even last night while doing Sun I got to thinking about it and there is a double fist strike in the short form I know and based on the Aikido I saw where the posture just before it went into the double, or a single, punch which I had not seen before. Of course Aikido is not going for the double punch, with fajin, but what they did do will get you there. Every Taijiquan posture can have multiple applications and I am, in some cases, finding brand new ones by watching aikido

My only problem is the people that would work on this stuff with me I only see once a week and due to a change in the program we could really only work on it every other week...... But it is pretty cool to see the cross over and the similarities, as well as the differences in the approach to application between Taijiquan and Aikido.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 6, 2019)

This is one of the reasons I love watching other arts, especially when I get a chance to just watch a variety of stuff happening in a class. I often see something that gives me new ideas and insight related to stuff I already know.


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 11, 2019)

Akido uses  cooperative practice when attacker deliberately feed defender. I think Akido founder’s idea was to create peaceful practice not martial art. There are no none cooperative practice when one can test his skill under stress.

I think that is the main reason why Xu Xiaodong kicks all delusional Chinese gongfu practitioners who live in their fantasy world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2019)

ChenAn said:


> Akido uses  cooperative practice when attacker deliberately feed defender. I think Akido founder’s idea was to create peaceful practice not martial art. There are no none cooperative practice when one can test his skill under stress.
> 
> I think that is the main reason why Xu Xiaodong kicks all delusional Chinese gongfu practitioners who live in their fantasy world
> 
> ...



"insight into" does not mean the same.


----------



## mograph (Jan 21, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> "insight into" does not mean the same.


Yes. It is possible to know A, then see B, and realize C as a result.


----------

